# National outdoor leadership school splitboard course?



## floater (Nov 19, 2010)

I was looking around for a splitboard/avalanche course and found this. it's a 14 day backcountry course in the tetons where you live in tents and snow caves. Has anyone done one of these, have any info? It seems pretty cool but I'd love some input. Thanks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you got the answers you were looking for at Splitboard.com. Not sure if that was you posting the question, but it seems awfully similar. Anyway, check out the thread there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't even know they offered that. I have no direct experience with NOLS, but took two Outward Bound courses in high school. I did a 4 day backpacking course and a 16 day mountaineering course.


----------

